# BJJ vs. Shotokan video clip!



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 10, 2006)

Here is a video clip of a BJJ vs. Shotokan Karate fight that occured in Brazil.

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/214198/bjj_vs_black_belt_karate_shotokan_instructor/


----------



## exile (Dec 10, 2006)

Dang, I apparently don't have the video software to be able to play this clip...


----------



## JasonASmith (Dec 10, 2006)

Forgive me, the video-playing prowess of my computer isn't very good, but what I saw in the clip is that the "Shotokan" person didn't even have his guard up, and while he did struggle when he was taken down, he seemed to WANT to grapple with the BJJ guy, which is committing suicide!


----------



## DerekHKD (Dec 11, 2006)

This is what I do not get about most of these striker vs. grappler videos.  Ths striker never strikes, atleast not until the grappler is pinned right to them.  It just seems to me that a black belt in any art would know better than to run straight in on a grappler.  Why not move out of the grapplers path and throw a kick or punch?
But I don't believe that videos like this prove how good or bad any art is.

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 11, 2006)

DerekHKD said:


> But I don't believe that videos like this prove how good or bad any art is.
> 
> .


 
You are absolute right on this point because in the end it does come down to the individual!


----------



## MMAfighter (Dec 13, 2006)

Seen this video so many times and it gets better everytime....except for when he broke his arm..kinda unecessary....unless they had REAL beef...


----------

